# humid out-carpet smells-what to do?



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

What do you all do when it is humid out, and your house smells "doggy" like? No from urine or poop. Just dog smell? I don't like the carpet sprinkle stuff, that just masks the smell. Do you have any advice?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Time to get it shampooed. When I had carpeting in my house I invested in a nice carpet shampoo machine. Helped a lot!


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I'm in the same boat right now. Normally I can keep up pretty well with the smell, but the humidity keeps bringing it out. 

I actually double shampooed the carpet last week and it didn't seem to help at all unfortunately (and I wrecked my shampooer in the process !! So mad!! ). It was actually worse for a few days becasue of the time it took to dry completley. I have also tried candles, room spray, giving them a bath, and cleaning the crates, but the only thing that has worked the past few weeks is the carpet sprinkle stuff you don't like! I am at a loss at this point! And I also don't like to just mask the smell, but it's the only thing that's working at our place at the time. I also sprayed the boys with some doggy cologne, it helped a *little* bit.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Carpet shampoo works for me. I just ordered a product called Zero Odor. When I get it and test it out I will pass on the results here.

Oh, another thing that works is to take an old towel and dip it into a sink of warm water and a little bit of dog shampoo. Soak it
and wring it out then wipe down the dog real good and then wipe dry with a clean towel.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Rip them up and replace them with rugs, Lol.. I have the same problem. We rent a rug doctor every 6months or so. Then we use a carpet powder sprinkle it on leave for 5mins and vacuum it up. I have thought about ripping up the carpets and just putting rugs down, they would be easier to clean and or replace, as they don't really cost the earth. Unless you choose a fancy one.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I had the same problem not long ago. There were lots of great ideas!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/158473-rug-cleaning-sensitive-paws.html

The Apple Cider Vinegar solution worked great!


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

Actually I took the 'rip the carpet' approach. I just had the concrete floor polished. When/If i decide to move I can just stick in a carpet on sale from home depot and make 'new carpet' a selling feature. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Dogaroo (Mar 4, 2003)

If you shampoo, the Bissell "pet formula" solution works pretty well on doggy odor, not just poo & pee smell.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

We invested in one of the Bissell heated rug shampoo-ers. I can't believe how much of the dirt it got out. Hopefully that will help some.. And unfortuntaly our carpets are barely 2 years old. But they are some sort of creamy color. So, I can use bleach on them, and they don't ruin. I just spritz a little bleach and water, let it sit, and soak it out. They turned out pretty awesome.. Now the big room to do. Its 20 x 24, so that will have to wait until next week. 
Also thinking of maybe sprinkling baking soda on it and letting it sit for a while to pull out some of the smell.. (after the carpet dries)

We live on a slab, so its not great in the winter to not have carpet....


----------

